# Sight ?



## SigP229R (Jun 1, 2007)

*I have both a 92f and a 92fs centurian that both need front sights however these being part of the slide I cannot see a way to easily replace these. anyone else had theirs replaced? If so how or who, do you need to send it back to BUSA?*


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Of course they are fixed sights, so they can't be replaced, but they can be re-painted. Or, you can contact Tooltech Gunsight to have the front sight drilled and have Trijicon night sights installed.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

denner said:


> Of course they are fixed sights, so they can't be replaced, but they can be re-painted. Or, you can contact Tooltech Gunsight to have the front sight drilled and have Trijicon night sights installed.


Ditto.

Tooltech does a great job.

If you already have tritium sights that are old, the tritium inserts can be replace for like $45-$50 each. Trijicon can do that for you.

You never really explained what was wrong with the sights, so we are all just guessing.


----------



## abroxson27 (Mar 21, 2012)

Busa or any reliable smith will do the same job, if you want night sights or high vis, they will simply drill out you sights and install tritium vials. If like you said the sights need to be replaced, due to damage (oops I dropped it!) they mill the front sight off and replace it with the sight of your choosing, by bonding it with high strength epoxy which is about $299.99. I just had it done to my centurion, it shoots great. I just had an E-Z Rail and laser installed on my 92 FS, it is much cheaper and I am happier with the laser then with the trilcon sights.


----------

